# Gun FAIL Accidents Complilation Video



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2011)

This is about 9 minutes long but it's at the same time funny and educational and you'll shake your head in wonder that these people are still alive. 

[yt]dmtOEI7sAAs[/yt]






The scariest one was the little toddler ... how stoopid can people get? Watch and learn. 

Thoughts, comments?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 3, 2011)

What was the caliber on that last rifle?!?!?!?!


----------

